# Focus RS Detail



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

Basically thought I'd share a detail I recently done on my Dads car... Please be aware the pictures were taken 3 days after i cleaned it! (Hadn't had time prior to take any pictures)
















Enjoy!

Few cheeky pictures, only taken on my phone but pretty cool all the same- even set up the gazebo to stop the rain ruining my fun!
Bead.







EDIT;

This morning, my Dad and I 'FlyEyed his headlights, front fogs, and wingmirror indicators.

What do people think then? I love it!
Before;

After;


----------



## Lourensz (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Good job, dads got a nice motor!


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

Cheers People! 

Yeh it's not a bad motor at all! Superchips re-map and Mongoose exhaust aid with the power too!


----------



## ovoxo (Aug 12, 2013)

Good job bro, car is stunning!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

you gotta love a nice clean fw rs, wish mine was that clean!


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

Cheers for the positive comments! Yeh I'm always cleaning it haha, but it's never used as he bikes to work usually... Only got 14,000 on the clock!


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Very nice, can't beat these in white. Good work mate!


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

wicked car mate, nice work


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Great job, looks mint... and you're Old Man has great choice in cars! :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very nice motor and looks very clean. Wish my dad bought one new when he had the chance


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Great car mate, and a job well done too


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice reflection on a white car. Good work!


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks again to everyone's positive comments!!



diesel x said:


> Nice reflection on a white car. Good work!


Indeed! It is very hard to get a good reflection off the white- my silver st170 is much easier...

Anyone recommend any good polish/ wax to really get the 'zing' out of a white car?


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Immense car
Looking mint


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

great looking car.

(Why can't my dad have one of them instead of his beat up old Astra, that's actually my mums cos he don't drive !!)


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

A18 XOX said:


> Cheers for the positive comments! Yeh I'm always cleaning it haha, but it's never used as he bikes to work usually... Only got 14,000 on the clock!


thats loads of miles, mine had 7380 on it when i sold it 3.5 years after getting it 

ill have another one when i get the mortgage and possible babies out the way :lol:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks epic mate! Love these cars.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Great j9b


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

Very nice result! My dad has one of these too, but its Matt black. Got something like 5k miles on it. Nice car, fwd though.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning motor.


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

My favourite car of the moment and the best colour to. Brilliant job looks fantastic.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

A18 XOX said:


> Thanks again to everyone's positive comments!!
> 
> Indeed! It is very hard to get a good reflection off the white- my silver st170 is much easier...
> 
> Anyone recommend any good polish/ wax to really get the 'zing' out of a white car?


Your post reminds me, I have worked on a Frozen White RS in the past and the LSP choice was Zaino Z2 and Z8 combo. Brilliant product for revealing the gloss and for giving glass like reflections. Of course this is dependant on the prep work, removing surface contamination is the key, followed by a light polish / pre-wax cleaner.


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

Magic Detail said:


> Your post reminds me, I have worked on a Frozen White RS in the past and the LSP choice was Zaino Z2 and Z8 combo. Brilliant product for revealing the gloss and for giving glass like reflections. Of course this is dependant on the prep work, removing surface contamination is the key, followed by a light polish / pre-wax cleaner.


Awesome ill have a look into it! Thanks!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and what a very nice looking car love these


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

Cheers for all the positive comments! Anybody got any other products that can really give white a 'pop'?


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

A18 XOX said:


> Thanks again to everyone's positive comments!!
> 
> Indeed! It is very hard to get a good reflection off the white- my silver st170 is much easier...
> 
> Anyone recommend any good polish/ wax to really get the 'zing' out of a white car?


Did you ever try a glaze like prima amigo or chemical guys ez creme glaze
or glossworkz glaze.


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

Incredible car and a great job on the detail too


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Steve220 said:


> Very nice result! My dad has one of these too, but its Matt black. Got something like 5k miles on it. Nice car, fwd though.


Your dad has a RS500? Pics please


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

diesel x said:


> Did you ever try a glaze like prima amigo or chemical guys ez creme glaze
> or glossworkz glaze.


Haven't no bud, ill give the, a google now! Cheers


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

Few more pictures added


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Cracking job looks brilliant , I've just tried to talk my wife into buying one , then an ST she ended up buying a Diesel Focus Zetec S :lol:

Bloody women


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

Just an update really... stripped Dads' car back the other day and detailed it for 
winter... it scrubs up well...:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

bloody stunning! i love the blue and white they come in

can any ford lover answer me this?
why did the mk1 focus st170 have a 6 speed gearbox, yet the mk1 focus rs only has a 5 speed?


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Top car.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

jayz_son said:


> bloody stunning! i love the blue and white they come in
> 
> can any ford lover answer me this?
> why did the mk1 focus st170 have a 6 speed gearbox, yet the mk1 focus rs only has a 5 speed?


99% sure both 5 speed buddy :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

123HJMS said:


> 99% sure both 5 speed buddy :thumb:


St170 had a getrag 6 speed as it states here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Focus_(first_generation)#ST170

Just find it strange why the higher model had less gears lol


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> 99% sure both 5 speed buddy :thumb:





jayz_son said:


> St170 had a getrag 6 speed as it states here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Focus_(first_generation)#ST170
> 
> Just find it strange why the higher model had less gears lol


Yeh I've got an ST170, got 6 gears, and I guess the RS was given 5, so you couldn't go into a sensible gear, just had to keep pushing it haha


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

A18 XOX said:


> Yeh I've got an ST170, got 6 gears, and I guess the RS was given 5, so you couldn't go into a sensible gear, just had to keep pushing it haha


could it have anything to do with the different dif the rs has? maybe the 5 speed is a stronger box due to the rs having a lot more torque it has a mtx-75 which i think is a descendent of the mt 75 they used in the escort cosworth i could be wrong tho


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

Snowy172 said:


> could it have anything to do with the different dif the rs has? maybe the 5 speed is a stronger box due to the rs having a lot more torque


I was joking as haven't the slightest clue haha!

But yes, it could well be...


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice clean beast now


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Love the RS , great work


----------



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

My mates rs I recently detailed just over 400bhp and on 40,000miles


----------



## Cab2cos (Apr 1, 2013)

As a RS man my self, love the focus but for me , the white beautiful,,the green just not for me.......


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin job mate and in the best colour but i would say that lol


----------

